# Where to stay in Everglades City/chokoloskee



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

this is the only place I know you can keep the boat in the water. Unless you have an RV.

http://www.gladeshaven.com/


----------



## Ischurman (Oct 17, 2012)

Made a reservation at Everglades City Motel as it was a good price, had good reviews(some places didn't), don't mind having to drop the boat in the water.


----------



## hopefishing (Oct 31, 2014)

Nothing wrong with Everglades city motel. Glades haven as well is good for next time. Y'all make sure to ride down and eat at Havana Cafe, my wife loves it.


----------



## springd (Dec 22, 2014)

I second the Havana cafe! And everglades city motel is a nice place to stay. Clean and recently remodled. Just don't get the efficielncy room in the summer the AC is not big enough for that room.Other than that I love it.


----------



## FudgeMcbob (Dec 23, 2014)

The best location to stay at is at the place where there is a proper toilet for you to use. Toilet paper makes great firewood. I love fishing there.


----------

